# Starter moter



## jetdrive1 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a yamaha 28 jet with manual start.Being that I am getting a little older, has anyone ever tried or heard of electric start being added to an outboard? :?:


----------



## Codeman (Apr 2, 2009)

Most likely if the motor was ever available with electric start it should be. That being said it could be very involved.


----------



## ben2go (Apr 3, 2009)

Even if there were no models like yours with electric start,it can be added.It is possible,if you throw enough money and time at it. :LOL22:


----------

